# Cant help but wonder...



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Im fully aware of the old adage "If it looks to good to be true, it probably is true", but sometimes you encounter things that sound feasible, but just cant believe. What do you guys think of this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2402056789&category=33742


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

WOW.

I don't know though. It really does seem a little far fetched to me.



> This kit will deliver up to 450 CFM





> you will easily feel large gains of up to 50 horsepower or more!


50 HP for just a little item you mount in your intake?

I dunno, need a more professional opinion of it.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

its garbage.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

You should try it out and let us know how it works. j/k!


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

It is a complete waste of time even looking at it. Don't waste your money.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Ya know, searching this forum will expose threads where this is shown to be pure poop.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i heard those things are made for boats. i know a guy that went and bought one from the local marina. he has a '88 LX 5.0L says it was CRAP! what a dumb sh!t


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I cant believe someone bid 100.00 bucks on that damn thing.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Ya know, searching this forum will expose threads where this is shown to be pure poop. *


----------

